# 95 chevy silverado, oil leak above filter



## scisco (Nov 25, 2007)

*95 chevy silverado, serious oil leak above filter*

I'm not exactly sure what it is called, but just above the oil filter, I have a serious oil leak. I'm not exactly sure how to go about fixing it either. Obviously the filter will have to be removed, but after that I'm not exactly sure. It looks as though (the part that the oil filter screws into) unscrews from the housing. But I'm not positive on this.
Can anyone give me some advice in this area, please!
Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## scisco (Nov 25, 2007)

I guess it's the oil filter housing unit that is leaking. I'm not sure what caused it to start leaking. yesterday I changed the oil but not the oil filter,(I had changed the oil last week and put a lighter weight oil (5-20wt) in and was getting no oil pressure ant idle. So I put a heavier wt oil back in.) Then this morning I had a huge pile of oil on the ground. I'm not sure if the oil housing needs to be replaced or exactly what the problem is. Sounds as though the housing is a dealer item only. Autozone and Checker don't carry it. 
I'm going to try and remove the housing right now and see if there are any obvious reasons as to why it is leaking.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Fel Pro ES72671 Oil Cooler Mounting Set...this gasket set goes behind oil filter mounting adapter, and if they're bad, you'll get the big puddle you spoke of.
Housing *is* a dealer-only item for the present time.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning scisco, I am not familiar with that vehicle, but generally the oil filter simply has a female thread and screws onto a male thread which would be on the engine block sidewall or an adaptive alluminium mount bracket that is attached to the side of the engine.

From your description it would appear yours has the alluminium bracket and it is the actual problem area.

Remembering that this system is generally in the output line from the oil pump and all circulated engine oil passes through this device naturally means it needs proper concentration on a reliable fix.

I suspect what has happened is that your moulded alluminium bracket had developed a "pin-hole" which has probably been made more evident by using such thin oil.

I would strongly suggest removing that bracket and carefully cleaning and examining it.
If it has developed a "pin-hole' kind of problem it generally suggests a casting error and it would be best to obtain an identical replacement, but in some cases these kinds of impediments may be addressed by a small alluminium weld or by drilling that actual hole and threading and screwing a suitable screw and fibre washer into it.

Remember that the pressure involved in that area may be as high as 180 PSI so ensure any repair idea is properly considered. 

Others will have different ideas.

Cheers, qldit.


----------

